# Bulk Grain



## Jeff (24/11/03)

What would be a good base grain , if I were to buy a 25Kg bag , I can get Joe White or IMC?


----------



## JasonY (24/11/03)

Definately not an expert here but I bought a 25kg sack of IMC pale and it is going well. Haven't tried Joe White would be interested if people think it is better. 

At the end of the day I would try a test brew using the grain you think you want to buy in bulk to make sure you are happy with the results.


----------



## Murray (24/11/03)

JasonY said:


> At the end of the day I would try a test brew using the grain you think you want to buy in bulk to make sure you are happy with the results.


 Wise advice.


----------



## RegBadgery (24/11/03)

I use IMC pale and Joe White 'classic range' ale malt and both are champion. Test brews are also a great idea.

cheers
reg


----------



## Batz (24/11/03)

Is IMC Pale malt the same as IMC traditional ale malt? #1051?


----------



## JasonY (24/11/03)

Batz, yep that is the one ... lazy typer


----------



## Batz (24/11/03)

OK 
Cheers , I have the Pilsner , gunna get 25Kg of Traditional for my stock as well
Just to piss off Big d !


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/11/03)

plenty of nice imported stuff available now

Maris Otter--floor malted, to boot!
German Pilsner
munich, light and dark
Vienna
Smoked
brown
Amber

Ok the last 3 are a bit specialised  but look for what is about, mebbe $25 a sack extra






Jovial Monk


----------



## Batz (24/11/03)

And landed in Dampier WA ?

Scarey Hey?
If I was in Adelaide Monk I'll be around tomorrow , trouble is I am 3500 Km. away


----------



## big d (24/11/03)

thanks very much batz :angry: 
my first 12 hour day at work in about 6 weeks and you give me that great news.

i dont know wether to laugh or cry   

cheers big d

ps.. posty been yet?


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/11/03)

Well, living where you are you must be used to stuff costing heaps 


No HBS in Perth you could pick grain up from?


No kidding, cost of shipping malt is a killer, like $200+ for, ummm, 10 sacks of malt from Melbourne to Adelaide. thank God I have a closer source now for all but the special specialty grains







JM


----------



## Batz (24/11/03)

My malts do come from Perth , I am happy azz with $56.00

Big d no postie yet , tomorrow I expect , waiting on my thermostat as well , and a valley mill !

Learn the wait in W.A. ( WA= wait a while)


----------



## big d (24/11/03)

or the n.t style
not today  
not tomorrow :angry:


----------



## johnno (24/11/03)

hehehehe    

you must be patient ... glasshoppers :lol:


----------



## big d (24/11/03)

bloody southerners


----------



## RegBadgery (25/11/03)

Is JW taking over the world? ;-)

Grain and Grape (Vic) and ESB (NSW) used to list IMC on their websites - appears that both have been replaced by Joe White. 

cheers
reg


----------



## Batz (25/11/03)

No they are both still on thier website


----------



## jayse (25/11/03)

joe white also have export pilsner batz.
thats another option. it is made to the highest lager malt specs for heiniken etc.
so it may well be one of the most used base malts.

anyway my vote goes to the traditionl ale malt.
i have heard that the imc ale has slighty better attenuation than the JW ale. i have found them to be around about the same malt.

another few options if your want to make a tree hugger beer you can get organic malt as well.
the new mountain goat i.p.a uses all organic produce.
still haven't found this beer in s.a yet but am waiting for a taste of this tree hugging hippie beer.

grumpy Andrew tried this malt and said you should really use irish moss in the boil with it. i haven't use the hippie malt yet myself.


----------



## Batz (25/11/03)

Thanks Jayse,
Been using IMC pilsner malt , have or had a 25Kg bag of that , just thought I grad an ale malt as well


----------

